# Reward yourself with reps; neg stfuandliftbtch he's a complete cunt.



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

He's a zitty-faced little douchebag with bad jokes who disrespects anyone, including our girl Gena Marie. 

I will rep everyone who negs this fuckball stfuandliftbtch.


----------



## colochine (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

colochine said:


>



bam


----------



## colochine (Dec 10, 2011)

gracias


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

yes sir. Thank you for supporting our cause.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 10, 2011)

did it


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got neg from radnack


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

He is a douche. Done.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I just got neg from radnack



Refdnack shares a brain with his dog so i wouldnt be offended. 
What did this guy say to Gena?!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## MDR (Dec 10, 2011)

Done-and I'll rep anyone who negs him, too.


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> i just got neg from radnack


 

lol


----------



## Robalo (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll do it again tomorrow, i can't distribute more love today


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 10, 2011)

negged him multiple times before I even saw this thread. negged him again to support the cause. will also rep anyone that negs him. he really must be an idiot to insult gena marie even madman is not that stupid.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 10, 2011)

done and ill hit him again tomorrow and again and again, heavy ill take that tren now lol...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> did it



Done


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in for a mass negging, bring on the red!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

Keep it coming kids!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Whaddya know, I was able to do it again.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 10, 2011)

Not only did he get my neggs but I snuck into his guest bathroom and left an upper-decker.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 10, 2011)

done


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

I keep checking AG's for a new Meltdown Thread for stfuandliftbtch. He can't take much more of this before he snaps.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

I hafta say, he's got nice tits.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

A sea of red is washing over that idiot. 

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/65550.html*


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I hafta say, he's got nice tits.


 
Maybe HE should just STFU and lift to get rid of those tit-tays...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


 
LMAO...this is unreal.


----------



## Imosted (Dec 10, 2011)

negged


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged Rednack as well.  Why not indeed...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

ExLe said:


>



That is classic! lol


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged that fucker


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Not only did he get my neggs but I snuck into his guest bathroom and left an upper-decker.


 

ahhhhhh the old upper decker  haha


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

In the spirit of good karma, for every *neg *you give stfuandliftbtch consider *repping *Gena Marie for the humorous and newsworthy items she posts to this board. 

 *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/4844.html*


----------



## Hench (Dec 10, 2011)

I fucking love these threads!  


Neg'd.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Juggernaut should be negged for being a faggot.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 10, 2011)

how fast can we get this guys a star for neggs?

EDIT: if theres no star for negs when his negg bar gets filled he should be banned LMAO


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Prince how about a recharge?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

a lot of people have joked with prince about his spamming. i don't see why this guy is taking so much shit. neg mad piece of shit instead. and acne hmmm i seem  to recall like a million threads n posts from people seeking help. at least this guy still had the balls to post pics.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That is classic! lol


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a lot of people have joked with prince about his spamming. i don't see why this guy is taking so much shit. neg mad piece of shit instead. and acne hmmm i seem  to recall like a million threads n posts from people seeking help. at least this guy still had the balls to post pics.



he wasnt joking and he also insulted gena marie. neg star the fucker.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a lot of people have joked with prince about his spamming. i don't see why this guy is taking so much shit. neg mad piece of shit instead. and acne hmmm i seem  to recall like a million threads n posts from people seeking help. at least this guy still had the balls to post pics.



Lets leave reason and logic out of this.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 10, 2011)

Bully Beat Down.


----------



## G3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a lot of people have joked with prince about his spamming. i don't see why this guy is taking so much shit. neg mad piece of shit instead. and acne hmmm i seem  to recall like a million threads n posts from people seeking help. at least this guy still had the balls to post pics.


I'm negging him because he negged Gena. Prince also blew it off until he did so.


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

Ulgy mother fucker, kinda troll looken


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 10, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> he wasnt joking and he also insulted gena marie. neg star the fucker.



 negged


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2011)

There seems to be a Bunch of Prince Ass kissers round here. Have you guys named your group yet? What about team uniforms?

Theres something very Queer about fixating on his looks, the way you all have. If some faggot in the supermarket commented on your appearance as you passed carts, wouldnt you crack a jar of Prego over his head right there in the aisle? My point is none of you lift or have pics, let alone vids. Stop hating on what you can never be....Jerked.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> There seems to be a Bunch of Prince Ass kissers round here. Have you guys named your group yet? What about team uniforms?



Hell I just want some discounted Super-DMZ


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Id push my grandma down a flight of stairs for a bottle of discounted DMZ, so i do understand.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ Id push my grandma down a flight of stairs for a bottle of discounted DMZ, so i do understand.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

the mofucker is covered in some nasty fucking acne!! Goddamn that's gross!!!
He has tits too!!! BAWWWWWHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm negging him because he negged Gena. Prince also blew it off until he did so.



This!

He was taking some heat for attacking Prince, but the Red Brutality commenced after he negged Gena Marie. 

He should change his user name to Niceknowinyouallbuhbye.


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> the mofucker is covered in some nasty fucking acne!! Goddamn that's gross!!!
> He has tits too!!! BAWWWWWHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


 
Have you seen the face,OMG its like out of the Hills have eyes. Got to be inbreeding inthet blood stream. I dont think we have to worrie about him breading. He does not have a sister. So this may be it


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> There seems to be a Bunch of Prince Ass kissers round here. Have you guys named your group yet? What about team uniforms?
> 
> Theres something very Queer about fixating on his looks, the way you all have. If some faggot in the supermarket commented on your appearance as you passed carts, wouldnt you crack a jar of Prego over his head right there in the aisle? My point is none of you lift or have pics, let alone vids. Stop hating on what you can never be....Jerked.



As ugly as I am, you won't find any posts from me criticizing his mug or his complexion. But he definitely stepped on his dick negging Gena.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _But he definitely stepped on his dick_...



I'm confused. Should I be impressed by this?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

lol  No. Not in this context.


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 10, 2011)

negged him..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)

SRX said:


> Have you seen the face,OMG its like out of the Hills have eyes. Got to be inbreeding inthet blood stream. I dont think we have to worrie about him breading. He does not have a sister. So this may be it


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

hey mods, any chance of recharging my neg hammer? it seems I gave out too much rep for the cause.



oh yeah, I want a team uniform as well


----------



## G3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> hey mods, any chance of recharging my neg hammer? it seems I gave out too much rep for the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I want a team uniform as well


 

Me too! I have to wait 24 hours.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 11, 2011)

SRX said:


> Ulgy mother fucker, kinda troll looken




Ohhh that guy...

Psssshhhh what'a twotwaffle.

Negative private- neg'uh-tiveee


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol stfuandliftbitch must be a homo, he keeps asking me for pics like a fag


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> the mofucker is covered in some nasty fucking acne!! Goddamn that's gross!!!
> He has tits too!!! BAWWWWWHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA



So am I i dont have tits tho.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 12, 2011)

This whole thing almost looked like a witch hunt to me.  I think it will give bad impression to new members or potential new members.  I think people shouldn't abuse neg power.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Chubby said:


> This whole thing almost looked like a witch hunt to me.  I think it will give bad impression to new members or potential new members.  I think people shouldn't abuse neg power.



While I agree somewhat, as the header states, 

"*Anything Goes* WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!"

This was done in the proper forum. Now fuck off.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Chubby said:


> This whole thing almost looked like a witch hunt to me.  I think it will give bad impression to new members or potential new members.  I think people shouldn't abuse neg power.



You're just asking to be negged anything goes is all about witch hunts, nobody disrespects gena and gets away with it.

Now, any questions?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 12, 2011)

Chubby said:


> This whole thing almost looked like a witch hunt to me.  I think it will give bad impression to new members or potential new members.  I think people shouldn't abuse neg power.



Actually the negs were used in the exact manner that they were intended to be used. First mr. stfuandwhine called out the owner of the forum, the very place we spend half of our days and interact with each other, as where without this forum I would not have met a lot of decent people. ( and a few assholes too). But then he negs one of the sweetest people on the board who he claims he did not know was the mans wife, which is bullshit. Negs are like nice little punches in the guts, you do something stupid, everybody gets to slug you in the gut. Pretty simple actually. and Prince didn't  even ban the fool which shows you what  kinda guy he is..........


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually the negs were used in the exact manner that they were intended to be used. First mr. stfuandwhine called out the owner of the forum, the very place we spend half of our days and interact with each other, as where without this forum I would not have met a lot of decent people. ( and a few assholes too). But then he negs one of the sweetest people on the board who he claims he did not know was the mans wife, which is bullshit. Negs are like nice little punches in the guts, you do something stupid, everybody gets to slug you in the gut. Pretty simple actually. and Prince didn't  even ban the fool which shows you what  kinda guy he is..........



exactly.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> APrince didn't  even ban the fool which shows you what  kinda guy he is..........


Well put RedDog. 
Prince is a good dude. Way back when, he even went as far as reactivating my banned membership for the smartass shit I did. I was eternally grateful and changed my attitude towards helping a lot of individuals. I'm still a fucking wiseass, but I'm completely honest and enjoy helping people reaching goals; eventually, he made me a moderator. 
This place is a great place to learn and I will defend it forever. Why some leprechaun asshole would even bother Gena Marie, THEN LIE about not knowing who she was is just fucking disrespectful and stupid.


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> He's a zitty-faced little douchebag with bad jokes who disrespects anyone, including our girl Gena Marie.
> 
> I will rep everyone who negs this fuckball stfuandliftbtch.



Ahhhhh, I feel so much love and support from you all.  Thanks.  Our members are the best.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Done


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Ahhhhh, I feel so much love and support from you all.  Thanks.  Our members are the best.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never really liked that kid. After he came into the anabolic section talking about he's like 19 and blasting and cruising with 700mg of tren and all sorts of shit I lost respect for him. If you don't respect yourself/your own body, then no one will.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've never really liked that kid. After he came into the anabolic section talking about he's like 19 and blasting and cruising with 700mg of tren and all sorts of shit I lost respect for him. If you don't respect yourself/your own body, then no one will.



Well, apparently the fucktard leprechaun is on even more-he just announced that he's on 800mg of test and 400 of tren, like its a badge of fucking honor. And is crying like a bitch that has anger issues and he didnt realize who Gena Marie was and is. I thought he was just a jerkoff-but in reality, he's a dumb jerkoff.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 12, 2011)

I lost respect for him a while back when a member was asking about getting his wife pregnant while on gear and he told the guy  he hopes that he has a mutant child. I negged him back then and told him to not worry about lifting and just shut the fuck up.

Can't fix stupid....


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> While I agree somewhat, as the header states,
> 
> "*Anything Goes* WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!"
> 
> This was done in the proper forum. Now fuck off.


Irony is this post from you, douche.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 12, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually the negs were used in the exact manner that they were intended to be used. First mr. stfuandwhine called out the owner of the forum, the very place we spend half of our days and interact with each other, as where without this forum I would not have met a lot of decent people. ( and a few assholes too). But then he negs one of the sweetest people on the board who he claims he did not know was the mans wife, which is bullshit. Negs are like nice little punches in the guts, you do something stupid, everybody gets to slug you in the gut. Pretty simple actually. and Prince didn't  even ban the fool which shows you what  kinda guy he is..........


true...


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Well, apparently the fucktard leprechaun is on even more-he just announced that he's on 800mg of test and 400 of tren, like its a badge of fucking honor. And is crying like a bitch that has anger issues and he didnt realize who Gena Marie was and is. I thought he was just a jerkoff-but in reality, he's a dumb jerkoff.


 

The prime example of why people are told wait until they get older to start a cycle. I'm just a little older than him but I feel that my gear usage is responsible. But then again I'm not trying to compete in shows like he is.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

I like Gena as much as the next person, but holy shit there's a lot of ass kissing in this thread.

Buttpluggernaut, you mad, bro? Mad that you're the training section mod but this dude is more jerked and tan than you?


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 12, 2011)

lmao im pretty sure everyone here knows who gena marie is and prince how do u not, and bens just not kissing ass here cause theres no free gear lmao jk brother jk had to though


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

You're the gear whore now! lol


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 12, 2011)

lmao shit gotta get something around here bro im all outta money


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I like Gena as much as the next person, but holy shit there's a lot of ass kissing in this thread.
> 
> Buttpluggernaut, you mad, bro? Mad that you're the training section mod but this dude is more jerked and tan than you?



he might be more jerked but he's definitely not tan.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

lol I think they're both pale as fuck. Close call.

Anyhow, why does the training section suck some much tube steak? I've never seen so many noobs in one place, all being lead by two guys who are neither jerked nor tan(gaz and jugg) it's a damn socialfest in there. Bunch of fuck boys repping 155 on bench talking about how much they like 5/3/1. Bunch of sheep following the herd. And how in the FUCK does anyone outside of Built(the only person who seems to practice what they preach) have any articles published. Fucking poo-C's.

Put a mother fucker in charge that actually hangs and bangs.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey sassy does a good job too.


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2011)

Such bitterness around here.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hey sassy does a good job too.



Touché


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 12, 2011)

I just reported his profile picture for being offensively homo... reps?


----------



## Rednack (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> lol I think they're both pale as fuck. Close call.
> 
> Anyhow, why does the training section suck some much tube steak? I've never seen so many noobs in one place, all being lead by two guys who are neither jerked nor tan(gaz and jugg) it's a damn socialfest in there. Bunch of fuck boys repping 155 on bench talking about how much they like 5/3/1. Bunch of sheep following the herd. And how in the FUCK does anyone outside of Built(the only person who seems to practice what they preach) have any articles published. Fucking poo-C's.
> 
> Put a mother fucker in charge that actually hangs and bangs.


Aint you that crybaby muther fucker who was on here pouting about WP?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, that was me.

Aren't you the resident whipping boy?


----------



## Rednack (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Yes, that was me.
> 
> Aren't you the resident whipping boy?


After that thread you started about WP, i'd say you don't have any ass left to whip..


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Your shit is too weak for me, son. I don't even need to waste my time with you.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 12, 2011)

That's what your boyfriend said after you had to swap hands just to rub one off for him..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

Negged twice!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Negged twice!



Rrrrrrrepped!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

lol this just keeps getting better....
Scroll down to post #190 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/149576-prince-troll-5.html


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHAHAHHHHHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAA snicker


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

Shameless pimpage of your products Prince...nice!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

b   m  p
   u


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay I think he has learned his lesson, let's back off now, appreciate all the support but I have to admit this guy has taken a brutal beat down like a champ.


----------

